# The vain male British dieters



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

The Telegraph reports that over a third of what it called 'vain' British men are on a 'secret' diet - they are restricting their calorific intake but keeping quiet about it. I have not heard of this before* - is anyone here on a 'secret' diet?

*I suppose that follows, since they're not telling anyone.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

In the US, dieters tend to try to convert the "unenlightened," singing the praises of Atkins, South Beach, the Zone, or whatever other Received Truth they have recently converted to.

Your problem is better.

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Langham said:


> The Telegraph reports that over a third of what it called 'vain' British men are on a 'secret' diet - they are restricting their calorific intake but keeping quiet about it. I have not heard of this before* - is anyone here on a 'secret' diet?
> 
> *I suppose that follows, since they're not telling anyone.


It sounds like eating sensibly to me.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

+1 moderation isn't some grand new concept.



DoghouseReilly said:


> It sounds like eating sensibly to me.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> In the US, dieters tend to try to convert the "unenlightened," singing the praises of Atkins, South Beach, the Zone, or whatever other Received Truth they have recently converted to.
> 
> Your problem is better.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth?!? Every time my wife loses a pound because of some miracle fad, she feels the need to force me into this dieting abyss. In America, we are so enamored with celebrities that whenever any of them lose more than 2 pounds, we have to know why. People lose sleep trying to figure out how Jessica Simpson or Oprah lost weight. It's quite disturbing.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Isn't that the truth?!? Every time my wife loses a pound because of some miracle fad, she feels the need to force me into this dieting abyss. In America, we are so enamored with celebrities that whenever any of them lose more than 2 pounds, we have to know why. People lose sleep trying to figure out how Jessica Simpson or Oprah lost weight. It's quite disturbing.


Ah, but you and I can plead the expense of a new wardrobe if we lose too much weight!

Best,
Trog


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

There are far too many overweight people in developed countries, particularly the US, for anyone interested in eating sensibly without making a big hoop-de-do about it to be labeled "vain."

I've lost seven pounds in the last month, the same way I lose weight whenever I decide to make an effort - by replacing foods high in fat, salt, and sugar with similar items that are healthier.

A friend-of-a-friend recently lost sixty pounds. She's an actress, which means a) she was able to hire a nutritionist and a personal trainer, and works with him five mornings a week then does independent exercise each afternoon; and b) she ended up with "before and after" pictures in _People_ magazine. The comments that weren't criticizing her for being too thin (she's not) were questioning why anyone thought it was news that someone with enough money and time to engage in a rigorous program actually achieved success.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Langham said:


> The Telegraph reports that over a third of what it called 'vain' British men are on a 'secret' diet - they are restricting their calorific intake but keeping quiet about it. I have not heard of this before* - is anyone here on a 'secret' diet?
> 
> *I suppose that follows, since they're not telling anyone.


I've been on 100 carbs a day for almost two years as a measure to repel diabetes . Paying no mind to calories Im down 33# and have gone from a tight 38"waist to flat 34.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I practice calorific restriction. It, obviously, maintains a stable and appropriate BMI. But further, a substantial body of credible medical evidence illustrates a range of significant associated benefits not the least of which is enhanced longevity and decreased decrepitude.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
It's the sensible way to eat/live for anyone and an absolute necessity for those of us over fifty years of age. Alas, it seems even with a six day a week exercise regimen, I slowly gain weight if I take in more than 1800 to 2100 calories per day. Staying within such limits can be pretty challenging over the holidays! 

PS: I may not be British, but I am vain when it comes to my weight and waistline!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

When I first posted this, I may have given the impression of being surprised at the concept of dieting. I was not surprised, just amused at the secrecy/vanity idea.

Having already had my first attack of gout and suffered some mischief with my kidneys, as well as high cholesterol (I should apologise for all this personal detail) I am no stranger to careful eating, tedious as the business is.


----------

